
Drinking from an open container in microgravity (video) - ColinWright
http://www.physicscentral.com/explore/sots/
======
SquareWheel
You know, a lot of tech news is about how some company is evil, or how the
government is trying to control the internet, and it can really start to
depress you. Something about space though, it just makes me optimistic. Thanks
for posting.

------
Tichy
What I wonder: do they always align in the same body orientation, or is that
just for the benefits of the cameras?

~~~
cloudwalking
During shared meals I suspect they do. It'd be awkward to hang out with an
upside-down person.

~~~
Tichy
So it seems, but perhaps after a while they would get used to it and new
constellations could evolve :-)

Likewise I wonder if the ISS was designed with specific sides for up and down
in mind of if all sides are created equal. In the video some signs are visible
which seem to be all aligned in the same direction, but what about tools and
furniture?

~~~
ars
There are different sections. Most is pragmatic, but the crew areas have a
"down" to make the people feel better when they stay there.

------
hammock
Kind of sad that these guys get so excited about something as simple as
"sharing a meal/toast just like normal humans would." Must be lonely up there.

~~~
jonnathanson
Or, conversely, you could read this as a really happy video about the triumph
of human ingenuity in an extremely challenging environment. I guess it's a
capillary-cup half empty / half full kind of thing.

------
cloudwalking
I'm ready for space tourism.

------
rajington
Does it still count as "first world problems" if you're not on "the world"?

------
J3L2404
The International Space Station really is the pinnacle of human achievement.

As the crew members make a toast drinking from their rocket propellant
inspired cups the entire planet can be proud.

~~~
ThomPete
Dont know if you are ironic or not.

~~~
J3L2404
Not. But I can see how it could be read -

"How much did we pay for that sippy-cup toast?"

I was more referring to the fact that we have a functioning space station
through international cooperation.

